# adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok so at the moment we have kibble in the morning and raw at night. I am giving them a little over 500grams at night. My scale is in kilos so I can't go by ounces without a hassle of converting it in my head.








They are getting the chicken wings as RMB, minus the tip, and they are on the large size. But I think I need to increase their RMB/bones. Can I use pork chops instead of chicken wings/drums/thighs? Thighs are more expensive for me. and I know the chops have a nice amount of bone.

I can buy a whole chicken for just under 5 USD but am not sure of the ratio for a serving. 

We are going to keep up the two meals always even when we switch in a couple months to a complete raw diet.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes, you can feed pork to your dog. Mine eat a good deal of pork. I don't buy pork chops, but I do buy pork butt with bones, and pork neck bones. 

The bones in pork will be a bit harder than in chicken. Not sure how old your pups are, but if they have adult teeth they can likely handle most pork bones. Give them a try. If the dog takes more than 5-10 minutes with the bone, then it may be more than they can handle, and you can just take away the remaining bone. 

Whole chickens are also a fine alternative to the chicken pieces, you can chop them into whatever servings you like--the backs will be the boniest part, the breast will have the most meat. If you eat chicken yourself, you could remove the breast meat and just feed the rest of the carcass to the dogs. 

Mine also are fed two meals a day.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

KC has her molars in but the boys are just starting to lose their puppy teeth.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*



> Originally Posted By: KCandMaceBut I think I need to increase their RMB/bones.


Why do you think this?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

soft poop.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

Soft poop can be caused by many things. With a raw diet, OVERfeeding is the most common cause.

How much does each pup weigh and how old are they? (You can use your scale - I've got a converter program.







)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

Danielle, is this US pork or German pork?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

German meats just packaged differently for the military. We have our own processing plant. We can buy frozen prepackaged meats from the states though. But the cost is of course higher. They are just the big brand name companies.

The pups age 4-5 months are 37,33,30 lbs and eat for dinner 500-600grams.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangSoft poop can be caused by many things. With a raw diet, OVERfeeding is the most common cause.


I find that too much fat often contributes as well.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

I measured it out again today. It is more like 450g to 500g a feeding.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: adding more bones? Serving for a whole chicken*

Sorry Tracy, but in Europe it is NOT SAFE to feed pork.

Most Barfers in Europe do not want to take the risk of feeding dogs meat which is * possibly * infected with Auziesky's Disease. Although the chances are slim, it is still a most deadly, incurable disease. So, no raw porc!


----------

